
On average, skipping college and investing tuition costs nets a higher return - qvorak
http://erikrood.com/Posts/college_roi_.html
======
CrystalLangUser
This is something I'm torn about. On one hand, I agree with this sentiment and
wish I would've just gone to a trade school instead of a traditional college.
That would've been much more useful than a non-STEM degree.

On the other hand, going to college and getting the chance to explore
electives really helped me grow as an individual. Was philosophy and learning
to analyze & interpret works of art practical? Not monetarily, no. As far as
software jobs are concerned, at least I have _a_ degree, it's better than
nothing.

And yet my father started a business with only a highschool education, that
makes way more than I would even as a mid level software engineer.

Thankfully my loans were only $20k and I was able to pay them off through the
family business. I would not be able to justify this attitude for $50k/year.

